# When Smoke Gets in Your Eyes



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

I took most of the day off to work on smoke photography, I think sooner or later I will have it figured out. In the meantime, apparently, there are quite a few beautiful women hidden inside the smoke filled world...let me show you....

*Slim Silhouette*






_*Pretty Legs*_





_*The Bride tosses her Bouquet*_





_*Oh, Carmen Miranda!*_





_*A Little Labour of Love*_




_*
Elizabeth Taylor*_






_*What a Dress she's Wearing!*_





_*Sexy in Satin*_


----------



## Desi (Jan 13, 2012)

That's cool.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 13, 2012)

What, exactly, is it you were *smoking*??? 
Just kidding, very clever "interpretations."  And nice photos too!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Very cool. Any with color gels?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

No gels... I did set a light in other locations for a different group and that smoke was gray/white. So with these, mostly just some sharpening and NR in LR with a bit of brushing here and there for dodge and burn, but Elizabeth Taylor did get some color sliders to bring out the yellow in her dress. These were with an 85mm, on a 7D at various settings. The lighting was a single stobe that I fashioned a bit of a snoot for at 45 degrees behind the smoke, left. A white reflector was used to the right. 

Glad you like them!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

You dont need a gel.  This can easily be made colorful.  I think you should experiment a little bit on PS Georgie.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

That's the plan! I don't have what I want to use yet though....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont know.. the pretty legs one has a lot of potential.  I really want to edit it LOL.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont know.. the pretty legs one has a lot of potential.  I really want to edit it LOL.



You may...do you want the RAW file?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopefully I didnt ruin your photo too bad.  LOL..


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 14, 2012)

I see there is  alot that we can do with this one!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

Remember.. you can cheat a little with liquify tool.  But really, it really does look like a pair of sexy legs like the title you suggested.  Awesome shot.  I really need to do one.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2012)

That's cool Schwetty. Great idea for a rainy day. I can't wait to give these a shot.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 16, 2012)

Just be careful...my breathing and my chest are just starting to feel better today...I will not do this without a mask again, nor will I do it in such a large time block. I breathed in too much incense, and I am paying for it dearly.


----------



## kgeranzani (Jan 16, 2012)

very cool.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Just be careful...my breathing and my chest are just starting to feel better today...I will not do this without a mask again, nor will I do it in such a large time block. I breathed in too much incense, and I am paying for it dearly.



LOL. Good tip.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice shots!  I love the interpretations!  I wish I was smoking on something when I opened this thread lol


----------



## Underdeveloped (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, Carmen is great!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I first saw "Sexy in Satin"... Jessica Rabbit came to mind.. Haawwwttt!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 18, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!

My favorites are the legs and the "Labor of Love." Beautiful!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 18, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I breathed in too much incense, and I am paying for it dearly.



Should have used marijuana instead... Clearly.


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2012)

Fun shots.....=) I also had breathing problems after I did smoke shots....lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> Fun shots.....=) I also had breathing problems after I did smoke shots....lol



That's too bad, but I can empathize! I have breathing issues every time I see that one self portrait you did! lol!


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL :hug::


----------



## cannpope (Jan 18, 2012)

Quite genious


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2012)

To add color to your smoke, copy the Background layer and change the blending mode to 'Color'. Use the Brush tool and the color pallet to apply color where you want it.

You can also create a negative of the original and make the background white, rather than black.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2012)

Here are a couple of examples:

TheRose






Droid





WeddingArbor


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> To add color to your smoke copy the background layer and change the blending mode to 'Color'. Use the Brush tool and the color pallet to apply color where you want it.
> 
> You can also create a negative of the original and make the background white, rather than black.



Keith that was the plan....as I was going throught the photos I didn't find anything that I wanted to use for that Part 2 of the project and it was delete, delete, delete because the smoke was too chaotic...I had to keep uploading photos becauee I kept filling the cards...and then I had this lighting set up and found these.

I do have a few from a group I kept with two lights each across from each other down at the smoke and at 90 degrees to the camera, still a bit too chaotic I think but smoke was pretty clear and white. I should just get the practice in and work with those to see what happens in the negavtive conversion and with the smoke then coverted to color. I have a tutorial that takes me though a step by step and that was the original intent of the pproject...to get to the negative and with color, but with somehting simple.  So if I move forward with what I have, who knows what I might find in them.:mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone, I am glad you are enjoying these!


----------

